# Sex my vanzolinii



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, I need some help sexing my vanzolinii....There is one with perfect polka dots that I dont know what it is, I just got it 3 weeks ago and has fattened up. The other one I think I have heard calling, but not sure.

suspected male









new vanzo(perfect polka dots)...was skinny when I got it.









































suspected male on top and new on the bottom


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

To me it looks like you've got lots of girls. I didn't see any pics that screamed male to me. Male vanzos have a pretty distinctive shape


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

It's hard to say with just single frog pics. But, if you heard calling you have one male, it's best to pull them out of the tank and put them in a clear container, then you can see the sex difference pretty well. 

How old are they? 

Be careful when you try to pull them put of the tank though, they are fast buggers.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

frogparty said:


> To me it looks like you've got lots of girls. I didn't see any pics that screamed male to me. Male vanzos have a pretty distinctive shape


I will take more pictures today if I can... The first frog, the one I think but i have not confirmed its a male, looked like a male for like 3 months or more. I think sometimes it gets skinnier nd other times fatten up.
This gotta be the hardest frog I have ever tried to sex!
The perfect polka dot, is new and this one has gotten fatter in 3 weeks.. I have them in a temporary tank, I lost my first male it just dissapear with my other vanzo, but my other vanzo did appear after a few days and it will dissapear again for 3 to 5 days. I really disnt like this at all! So I put them in a tank not suited for them but they seem to just love it. They are always out now.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

frogmanroth said:


> It's hard to say with just single frog pics. But, if you heard calling you have one male, it's best to pull them out of the tank and put them in a clear container, then you can see the sex difference pretty well.
> 
> How old are they?
> 
> Be careful when you try to pull them put of the tank though, they are fast buggers.


I know, they are fast!
Well i saw them again today before going to work and they look more male again... I think they retain too much liquid.


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Antonio, I would have to agree with the above and say that those both look female to me. My male vanzo is quite streamlined while my female looks like both of yours. Also, their call is pretty loud and mine never shuts up so if you heard it you would most likely know. 

 Dendrobates.org - R. Vanzolinii On this page there is a clip of a Vanzolinii's call if youre unfamiliar with it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

True, once they start calling they don't shut up


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

TheCoon said:


> Hey Antonio, I would have to agree with the above and say that those both look female to me. My male vanzo is quite streamlined while my female looks like both of yours. Also, their call is pretty loud and mine never shuts up so if you heard it you would most likely know.
> 
> Dendrobates.org - R. Vanzolinii On this page there is a clip of a Vanzolinii's call if youre unfamiliar with it.


Thanks!
I have heard it before, but they did not call very often only in the morning and Im at work:/.... But Dont you think they look skinny when they stretch a little?
I'll try to get more pics today.
I think their call its pretty close to the imitator call an their tank is next to them.
I will change the tank.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

TAKE THEM OUT OF THE SAME TANK AS THAT TINC! You'll get more naturalistic behavior and it will be more likely your "male" will call if its really a male


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

frogparty said:


> TAKE THEM OUT OF THE SAME TANK AS THAT TINC! You'll get more naturalistic behavior and it will be more likely your "male" will call if its really a male


Yeah I will take them out, I changed them to that tank because I already lost the real calling male and this one keep hiding for days so I got a little scared, thats why I changed them to this tank with two regina froglets(I was trying to see whats going on and to inspect their tank). Now I will put them in another tank I set up for them, hope this time they dont get lost!

Here is another pic of the perfect dot that I have no idea what it is.

























This is the one I think I heard calling( the survivor) This one is really hard to photograph!

















So what do you think?


----------



## Jsnptnd25 (Feb 2, 2012)

I totally thought this thread was about something else...

Sent from Jsnptnd25 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

frogparty said:


> TAKE THEM OUT OF THE SAME TANK AS THAT TINC! You'll get more naturalistic behavior and it will be more likely your "male" will call if its really a male


I was wondering how long it would take for someone to notice  

Your frogs are beautiful


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

jeeperrs said:


> I was wondering how long it would take for someone to notice
> 
> Your frogs are beautiful


Thank you jeeperrs...I was also waiting for somebody to notice hahaha
Well I decided to move them to the new tank and give it a try, its not very mature yet but I think its ok... I just heard the calling again its a little sherp! some thing like that, very short....The thing is I cant see which one is calling, but for sure its the oldest one.
This one...









The perfect dot one I think its too young, to hear any calling if its a male.


----------



## AzureusRBoss (Sep 3, 2013)

I think the old vanzo looks kinda female but apparantly it called lol I can't sex the other one its hard to tell I'd say it looks like fifty fifty chance of being either gender


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

AzureusRBoss said:


> I think the old vanzo looks kinda female but apparantly it called lol I can't sex the other one its hard to tell I'd say it looks like fifty fifty chance of being either gender


Thats a relief! Especially since there are only two genders

Which ever way it is I wish you luck with your vanzos, such a fun species


----------

